# 72 Gallon Bowfront Discus Aquarium



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is the aquarium progress so far.....Soon it will be time to add Discus :bigsmile:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning! I love the blue background and white sand.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

looks real nice, mine has black background. This pic is before I had the filter leak, looks different now but u get the idea lol


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait to add more fish.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Claudia! Your tank is really nice too.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a great start, just my thoughts i would try to hide some of those equipment parts with either more driftwood, taller plants , or rock/stone work of some kind.Whats your stocking plans other than discus? Thanks for sharing, keep the updates coming!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The blue background really brings the tank to life. Looks good.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'm adding Cardinal Tetras, Neon Tetras, and some rams. I already have a bunch of catfish in there as well.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Melynda,

Some good choices 'tank mate' wise if your heading down the Discus road.There's a topic posted in Freshwater chat you may wanna see and read regarding discus and their requirements, its posted by discuspaul a member here and a lot of that info there will help you out.The tank mate response is a worth a read! Good luck with your stocking!



melyndaponych said:


> Thanks! I'm adding Cardinal Tetras, Neon Tetras, and some rams. I already have a bunch of catfish in there as well.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

*Latest*

Just waiting for the Cardinals and Rams to be finished in the quarantine tank and then it will be time to shop for Discus. :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow , the huge plant in the middle is huge, makes a nice center piece. Going to be nice with the selection of fish you've chosen for it


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That's quite the sword plant, were you growing it out in another setup ? or purchased it? Hope your cats don't up root it or any of the other plants you got in there.Try moving a few stones or rocks around the root/stem area.I know everyone's setup's are unique and different in many ways but when i had my plants, my cories and plecos redecorated their surroundings to their own liking.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> That's quite the sword plant, were you growing it out in another setup ? or purchased it? Hope your cats don't up root it or any of the other plants you got in there.Try moving a few stones or rocks around the root/stem area.I know everyone's setup's are unique and different in many ways but when i had my plants, my cories and plecos redecorated their surroundings to their own liking.


We purchased the sword plant along with another larger one which is going into a hexagon community tank. Thanks for the advice about the rocks. I will keep an eye on my cories.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

*YEAH!!!!! Discus Finally *

6 new Discus today! Thank you Rick from Canadian Aqua Farm! :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Ricks Discus are the best and great guy he is! So I thought the pix were far too good to have to look at sideways lol and it hurt my neck so I made some quick copies and up-righted them for you. Hope you don't mind


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for fixing the pics john much nicer lol, pretty fish.. 

I gotta ask before everyone freaks out lol i mean no disrespect but i need to know what is the big deal with discus , is it the colour choices?>, is it the challenge of keeping finiky fish, because i read all the crazyness that goes into keeping them and it sounds exhausting. 
do they DO anything special or is it just the fact they are reasonably peaceful and bright? i dunno . and again no disrespect to those who keep them i just fail to see the alure


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

melyndaponych said:


> Here is the aquarium progress so far.....Soon it will be time to add Discus :bigsmile:


Funny how great minds (and great tastes) think alike - LOL !
My planted discus tank also has a med./dk. blue background with white sand. IMHO, It's the best color combo for a discus tank - and I've tried many different combos - again I lol.

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/lolliblues2

The red snakeskins are from April, and the rest are from Rick. And my daughter has 5 or 6 more of April's that I gave to her over the past year or so. All doing very well - so that speaks for these 2 suppliers !
Forgive me Belynda, I didn't mean to sidetrack your thread.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Paul..... you're like is not working



macframalama said:


> thanks for fixing the pics john much nicer lol, pretty fish..
> 
> I gotta ask before everyone freaks out lol i mean no disrespect but i need to know what is the big deal with discus , is it the colour choices?>, is it the challenge of keeping finiky fish, because i read all the crazyness that goes into keeping them and it sounds exhausting.
> do they DO anything special or is it just the fact they are reasonably peaceful and bright? i dunno . and again no disrespect to those who keep them i just fail to see the alure


lol Shawn no prob. Cuz they do seem to be alot of work lol I am gonna go with it's a personal preference most likely for most, same as you and hybrids lol There are alot of different color varieties of discus and a nice planted tank full of a bunch of them is pretty awesome.

here is a couple nice examples amongst these vids (you'll definitely like the first few lol) :http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/some-very-cool-fish-aquarium-vids-21857/#post177264


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Paul..... you're like is not working
> 
> lol Shawn no prob. Cuz they do seem to be alot of work lol I am gonna go with it's a personal preference most likely for most, same as you and hybrids lol There are alot of different color varieties of discus and a nice planted tank full of a bunch of them is pretty awesome.
> 
> here is a couple nice examples amongst these vids (you'll definitely like the first few lol) :http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/some-very-cool-fish-aquarium-vids-21857/#post177264


Diztrbd1:
What's not working ? 
If it's my problem, how do I fix it ? Darn, I know so little about 'computering' !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Melynda,
> 
> Some good choices 'tank mate' wise if your heading down the Discus road.There's a topic posted in Freshwater chat you may wanna see and read regarding discus and their requirements, its posted by discuspaul a member here and a lot of that info there will help you out.The tank mate response is a worth a read! Good luck with your stocking!


And btw, Luke, many thanks for your kind comments - appreciated.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Diztrbd1:
> What's not working ?
> If it's my problem, how do I fix it ? Darn, I know so little about 'computering' !


lol either you fixed it or it worked itself out, when I was clicking your link it was coming up in error but it's working now


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

That's great John, but I swear I didn't do a darn thing !
And btw, I like your style - is that a real "like" ?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Starting to come all together to form that final piece! Nice choice of discus, got yourself a few good looking and healthy ones. Discuspaul, no problem that topic is an important read for anyone looking to enter the discus domain, and start off on the right foot.


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I'm glad that the Discus are starting to settle in now :bigsmile:


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any Discus in their aquariums?


----------



## melyndaponych (Jul 4, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Congrats! Ricks Discus are the best and great guy he is! So I thought the pix were far too good to have to look at sideways lol and it hurt my neck so I made some quick copies and up-righted them for you. Hope you don't mind


Thanks! I was using my Tablet and it wouldn't let me rotate any of my photos. All fixed now.


----------

